# W8 W12 descriptions and techinical info?



## braddles (Feb 28, 2003)

Could someone please direct me to a source of information on the W8 and W12 engines? I need the nuts and bolts description.
thx
#$^)


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Go to a VW dealer.They have the schematics.


----------



## braddles (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

I was hoping for something a little less glossy and a little more gritty.
thx


----------

